# Sac ipa



## Elmer (Jun 11, 2016)

Partial/Extract

IBUs: 75 (according to Brewers friend)


ABV: 6.8 to 7%

COLOR: 7 SRM 

8 DME Golden 

6 oz Caramel 60 malt

6 oz Honey malt


HOPS SCHEDULE

3ml HopShot hops extract at 60 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Amarillo at 20 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Centennial at 20 minutes

1.5 oz (43 g) Simcoe at 0 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Amarillo at 0 minutes 

1 oz (28 g) Centennial at 0 minutes

1 oz (28 g) Amarillo at dry hop (7days)

1 oz (28 g) Centennial at dry hop (7days)

1 oz (28 g) Simcoe at dry hop (7days)

YEAST 

Safale US-05


----------

